# Animated GIF's of the Balisong Knife in Movies/TV



## Stickgrappler (Oct 25, 2013)

Hello:

*bows deeply*

They say hindsight is 20/20, perhaps I should've made one thread titled:  "Animated GIF's of the Balisong Knife in Movies/TV" instead of the singular thread titles of that specific movie. *SIGH*

Very truly yours in the MA (and animated GIF-making ,

~sg

----------------

Made 4 GIFs of the balisong in 2006s Casino Royale. Heres one:








3 more gifs here:

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/10/the-balisong-in-movies-casino-royale.html


Enjoy the GIFs!  Mabuhay ang Balisong!


----------



## Stickgrappler (Oct 28, 2013)

From the 1989 TV Movie:  The Trial of the Incredible Hulk






I didn't expect to see the Balisong knife show up in a superhero setting lol


Four more GIFs here:

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/10/the-balisong-knife-in-tv-trial-of.html


Enjoy!


----------



## Stickgrappler (Oct 30, 2013)

The great Guro Jeff Imada in the cult classic, Big Trouble in Little China with a Balisong/Butterfly knife AND a telescopic baton!



Enjoy the GIFs! 4 more here (including the full scene)

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/10/the-balisong-knife-in-movies-big.html


----------



## Stickgrappler (Oct 31, 2013)

3 more GIFs here

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/10/the-balisong-knife-in-movies-red-dawn.html


Enjoy!


----------



## Stickgrappler (Nov 1, 2013)

Finally got around to making animated GIF's from KIck-*** for my Balisong in the Movies GIF project.






Kick-*** Balisong GIF set 1

5 more GIFs here:

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/11/the-balisong-knife-in-movies-kick-ass_1.html

-------------------------------------------

Kick-*** Balisong GIF set 2






5 more here

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/11/the-balisong-knife-in-movies-kick-***.html

Enjoy!


----------



## Stickgrappler (Nov 6, 2013)

3 more GIF's here:
[url]http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/11/the-balisong-knife-in-movies-10-to.html[/URL]

For the record, there were a few more scenes with the Balisong, but killer was nude --- eeeewww - Jan Michael Vincent lookalike

LOL


----------



## Stickgrappler (Nov 8, 2013)

Good afternoon. Ididn't get a chance to post yesterday. 
13 GIFs split across 2 sets with a Big balisong! 1974 Blaxploitation film!!

BIG BALISONG!






6 more GIF&#8217;s here:

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/11/the-balisong-knife-in-movies-tnt.html

*Thanks to Mickey for the heads-up!*


TNT Jackson Balisong GIF Set 2

Ouchy!







5 more here:
http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/11/the-balisong-knife-in-movies-tnt_7.html


----------

